# Plant ID, kind of Myriophillum



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,, i have this plant from a local store, im guess is a kind o myriophillum, as is look similar than M. Acuaticum that i have, but this is more skiny and delicate. grows high and almost not sideways shots.

what could be? thanks in advance.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is _Myriophyllum pinnatum_, a native U.S. species.


----------

